
Data-Oriented Design (2013) - Tomte
http://www.dataorienteddesign.com/dodmain
======
s_kilk
> Data is all we have. Data is what we need to transform in order to create a
> user experience. Data is what we load when we open a document. Data is the
> graphics on the screen and the pulses from the buttons on your game pad

I've been trying to explain this concept to UI-focused devs for years, it's
nice to have a (seemingly) well written resource I can point them towards
instead.

~~~
vvanders
Yeah, it's such a critical concept that I feel gets lost in the mix of
frameworks, languages and fads of the day.

In the end it's just Data all the way down, just Data.

Want to update something in your app on the fly? Just change the Data. Need
adjust your UI? Again, data. Once you grasp that then all sorts of
composability and techniques become possible.

Lisp takes this to a nice logical conclusion where everything is S-expressions
and code is just data.

------
Upvoter33
This looks interesting but is hard to read in the online form (the black on
gray is particularly taxing on the eyes). Do the authors plan to make a PDF
available, esp if more readable?

~~~
bsilvereagle
I believe this is the source:
[https://github.com/raspofabs/dodbook](https://github.com/raspofabs/dodbook)

So you can browse the Markdown or potentially run it through some of the
"markdown to webbook" services that exist.

------
mikerichards
I guess I'll read the markdown a little bit later because I can't read those
pages, but I recall a talk like this given at some game developers confence
(something Sony I think) a while back.

But since most of us don't worry about cache misses, I'd like to see some more
information about this for a more general programming audience.

I think the clojure folks subscribe to something along these lines, but mostly
because they eschew OO.

------
theWold
If you are looking for something to use this good theory on take a gander at
Drools [http://www.drools.org/](http://www.drools.org/) (Apache v2 license)

